# Site Update



## horseUSA (Feb 26, 2011)

Site is back up and obviously a bit different. Work on the site required an update to latest version of forum software. There will most likely be some bumps ahead as users get use to new features and operations. Please feel free to ask questions and post issues. Also suggestions are welcome.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/forum.php#website 
Please check the website category on the site to ask questions or post problems.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you horse. 


Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the update Horse. Looks great!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 26, 2011)

Right on! Thanks for the update (in more ways than one!)!!!


----------



## imalko (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks mate! You're doing a great job! The only thing that I wish for, is that the forum automatically resize the pics that we post, to the right size...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2011)

And the Google message is gone!! good work horse


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 27, 2011)

Mine still says its infected when I re-engage the "block suspected sites" option.


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 27, 2011)

Response I have from google:


> Unfortunately, Google has discovered harmful code on your site. Google users will see a warning page when they attempt to visit pages within this site.
> 
> *Status of the latest badware review for this site: A review for this site has finished. The site was found clean. The badware warnings from web search are being removed. Please note that it can take some time for this change to propagate.*



So it is clean, but might take a day for the all clear signal to properly propagate.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice work Horse


----------



## magnu (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you Horse


----------



## evangilder (Feb 27, 2011)

Hooray!!! I got right on again!


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 27, 2011)

horseUSA said:


> Response I have from google:
> 
> 
> So it is clean, but might take a day for the all clear signal to properly propagate.



Gotcha. Thanks, Horse, I'll just keep checkin.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 27, 2011)

I did a couple of Google searches and they didn't have the warning. 


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you very much, Horse - I love the new design, it's easier to get around in here.


----------



## Loiner (Feb 28, 2011)

Good work keeping us all up and running on here. Many thanks.


----------



## FlexiBull (Feb 28, 2011)

Ah that's better - no more red danger screen from Firefox!!


----------



## Pong (Mar 1, 2011)

Hell yeah, Horse! Haven't been here for quite some time!


----------



## seesul (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you Horse for the work you´ve done! One question- where can I find MY THREADS and MY REPLIES?
Thanks again!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2011)

seesul said:


> Thank you Horse for the work you´ve done! One question- where can I find MY THREADS and MY REPLIES?
> Thanks again!


For now go to your Profile page and click on the links there.

Profile Page: View Profile: seesul - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums
Find all posts: Search Results - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums
Find all forum threads: Search Results - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums


Wheels


----------



## machine shop tom (Mar 1, 2011)

This is good news. I've been staying away, hoping that the malware issue got figured out. I wasn't worried about any infection, but it is such a PAIN dealing with the warning page every time I did anything.

I got me some catchin' up to do!

tom


----------



## Bernhart (Mar 1, 2011)

a question about the new format, what's the difference between red and blue envelopes?


----------



## Jayl (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I was surprised when I tried coming to the site and didn't get a message from google.


----------



## JerryR (Mar 3, 2011)

So we don't have the section my postings anymore? it used to show all your postings and how many members had seen it.

If it is still there please let me know how to access it again!

Thanks and great looking site!!


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 6, 2011)

kinda liking your choice of P-51s there.


----------



## tango35 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you very much, so i can enjoy the site again


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a wee question out of curiousity here, now, in this thread, at this forum, to you.....how come that the 'Modeling' subforum was moved down?


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 8, 2011)

Bernhart said:


> a question about the new format, what's the difference between red and blue envelopes?


 
Red is a "hot topic".

Jan, I would imagine it's been moved down because (and I agree, despite modeling being my main area of activity) the forum's first and foremost about WWII Aviation, not modeling.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Just a wee question out of curiousity here, now, in this thread, at this forum, to you.....how come that the 'Modeling' subforum was moved down?


 
Because this is a WW2 Aviation site and not a Modeling site. Modeling is an important part of this forum, but it is not the main thing this forum is about. We do not want that forgotten. We also want to continue to attract people that are here to discuss actual aviation.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Because this is a WW2 Aviation site and not a Modeling site. Modeling is an important part of this forum, but it is not the main thing this forum is about. We do not want that forgotten. We also want to continue to attract people that are here to discuss actual aviation.


 
Spot on.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh, don't get me wrong lads, I don't mind it, was just wondering since it was just under the 'Off Topic' section as it was. Wouldn't it be an idea to move that one down too, to keep the two together?


----------



## mikewint (Mar 12, 2011)

Horse, for some reason downloaded pics are once again appearing as text rather than as tumbnails has something changed?


----------



## Freebird (Mar 13, 2011)

seesul said:


> Thank you Horse for the work you´ve done! One question- where can I find MY THREADS and MY REPLIES?
> Thanks again!


 


wheelsup_cavu said:


> For now go to your Profile page and click on the links there.
> 
> Profile Page: View Profile: seesul - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums
> Find all posts: Search Results - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums
> ...


 
Thanks for the answer Wheels!

(edit - oops, gotta resize my siggy)


----------



## Freebird (Mar 14, 2011)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> For now go to your Profile page and click on the links there.
> 
> Profile Page: View Profile: seesul - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums
> Find all posts: Search Results - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums
> ...


 
OK this is actually not working.
It has options for 'started threads" and for "All posts" but that only gives the last 800 posts.
The old "My Replies" showed you every thread that you've replied to (but not individual posts) which was very handy if you wanted to find a thread that you participated in a couple of years back. 

Is there any way that we can add that as an option?


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 14, 2011)

I will have the links for My Replies, My Threads, etc.. up today.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 14, 2011)

Horse THANK YOU!!! One other question, do you know why some of my animated .gif load a pictures and appear as thumbnail but others load a question marks and appear as lines of text that have to be clicked on?
see below


----------



## Njaco (Mar 14, 2011)

Excellent work, Horse! Do we have to change the size requirements for siggys and avatars or are they still the same? Ive noticed some rather large sigs and the avatars get pixelized.


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 14, 2011)

I will work on the avatar and sig size and issues a bit later.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wanted to thank you for your efforts Horse. It is appreciated.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you Horse, all your efforts are deeply appreciated


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2011)

I second that; great work.


----------



## imalko (Mar 14, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Because this is a WW2 Aviation site and not a Modeling site. Modeling is an important part of this forum, but it is not the main thing this forum is about. We do not want that forgotten. We also want to continue to attract people that are here to discuss actual aviation.


 
We are the scale modelers. You will be drawn into the hobby. Resistance is futile!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2011)

imalko said:


> We are the scale modelers. You will be drawn into the hobby. Resistance is futile!


 
I do models as well. Well I have not done one in a while, and as soon as I get a new Airbrush I would like to continue, but that still does not change the fact that it is not he main part of the forum.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 14, 2011)

Great work Horse! Just wanted to thank you for all your efforts. In the time you had to rework this site, you've already made it far better than others I've visited that look like crap and never get updated.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 16, 2011)

Horse, in post #36 you stated that "My Replies" and "My Threads" would be up that day. I do not see them anywhere. Am I missing something or did you run into a problem?


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 16, 2011)

sorry, ran into a little problem. this new version of the forum does not support the same search fields and tokens, which previous did. I am looking up the proper fields and tokens that must be set, with user variables to pull up proper search results.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you Horse, just wondering what transpired, whenever you can, thank you for working on it and trying


----------

